# New CEC criteria - Help Needed!



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Evening Everyone,

Today I went to get my application started for CEC and was greeted by the announcement on the CIC website about NOC code 1221 being removed from the permit... it's safe to say I'm devastated. 

I have spent the last year hoping to make a life here in Canada, I have a partner here and a job I love. I'm getting a little panicked that this has now become unrealistic.

My last hope is to potentially find another NOC code that might fit my job description. Does anyone have any experience with immigrations lawyers and do you think they would be able to help me locate a different code that may fit my role?

Thanks in advance.

(Common law isn't an option as we haven't lived together for 2 years)

:confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What type of visa do you have?


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> What type of visa do you have?


I'm on my 2nd/last IEC visa


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you'll need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO for Government permission to hire you. This will be very difficult in today's immigration climate.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I think you'll need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO for Government permission to hire you. This will be very difficult in today's immigration climate.


Thanks Auld Yin. I realise that is probably a very difficult option to achieve. 

Thanks for your response


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Is your partner on IEC visa also?


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Is your partner on IEC visa also?


No, he is Canadian.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

How long have you lived Common-Law? If 12 months or more he can sponsor you under Spousal programme. Search


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> How long have you lived Common-Law? If 12 months or more he can sponsor you under Spousal programme. Search


Unfortunately only just recently and by the time my IEC permit expires it will be 10 months.


----------

